# 2009 National Garden Railway Convention



## Chair-2009-NGRC (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm the Chair of the 2009 National Garden Railway Convention and I would like to address any questions about the convention. 

For more information about the convention, its train rides, clinics and much more go to the web site www.2009NGRC.com 

The web site will be updated with additional material in the coming months.

Thanks, Chair 2009 NGRC


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

We have already sent in our registration and this being our first gscale convention can hardly wait to see all the layouts and other convention goings on. Pete & Karen DiGiacomo.


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

I haven't registered yet, but will be doing so soon. I won't be needing hotel reservations since I'll be staying with friends in the area.


----------



## Chair-2009-NGRC (Mar 11, 2009)

Allan,

Please do register as soon as possible. We are in the final stages of planning the convention and the biggest question we have is "How Many?".

I do recommend the Platinum Package with the coach option. Then you'll be out in the open Gondola Car with me when we go the Royal Gorge. We'll have a 180 degree view of great scenery.

Chuck


----------

